
Hacker Adrian Lamo dies at 37 - aestetix
http://www.zdnet.com/article/adrian-lamo-hacker-dies/
======
justboxing
Active Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16601470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16601470)

